# how do you build a tiller extension



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I used a left ove piece of PVC, cut a hole for the kill button and used some hose clamps to make sure it stayed on.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Ugly slits problem solved.  Dremel a slit straight down the bottom, put in boiling water, use beer bottle or something similar to make the shape.  Then paint carefully and cleanly with plastic paint and put on tennis racket grip (comes in a purple roll with 3 strips) and slide a What-a-Grip over it.  Electrical tape the ends of the What-a-Grip.
> 
> NO THREADED FITTINGS.  Glue adapters ONLY.
> 
> ...


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got a minn kota tiller extension that was cheap, but it has some flex and play to it. good for my use, but I wouldnt recommend it for a motor over 10hp. i need to beef it up somehow, or modify it to stiffen it up


----------



## DblHaul (Nov 27, 2008)

> I've got a minn kota tiller extension that was cheap, but it has some flex and play to it.


I use the Minn Kota on my 25 Merc. It's the shorter version. There some flex but its usable. The bad thing is that I have it jammed on so far I can't use the kill button. Also, I've see different versions in the flange part. Some have extra relief cuts that seemed to make it more flexy.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one I make will try to post a photo so you can copy It ...

There are Lots of them Here and over on CG ... 

Carbon Fiber (The Best)

Aluminum #2

PVC #3 (Thick Wall ONLY !)


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I made one that may not be the cheapest route, but is probably the prettiest one I've seen. Bought a Motorguide one from WalFart. Took out the telescoping pole and replaced with 30" stainless steel rod of same diameter. Looks really nice and won't rust or break.
I think the WalFart one was $25 and I don't know what the rod would cost, I got it from a friend who does all my welding work??


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody ever tried one of these?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0029965017444a&type=product&cmCat=froogle&cm_ven=data_feed&cm_cat=froogle&cm_pla=2061050&cm_ite=0029965017444a


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Call and ask for details, many of those are not recommended for planing hulls.
Often have manufacturers statement limiting use to low horsepower outboards only.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

those extensions from cabelas and such are for trolling use only like Brett said,ive bought a few for my 25hp tiller work great BUT only for short time -pvc works great lasts long time but ugly!!!! get something like in Bretts post/maybe the one in rkmurpys post shows one homemade looks good .I,m going to make some soon like that one...
                                 -anytide


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I went to a local aluminum shop and them weld this up for me. It's light, super strong and works fantastic. I added atennis raquet grip and a pvc end cap to finish it off.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tico, how do you attach it to the original tiller? I can't tell from the pics.


----------

